# Direct marketing



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought I asked this question beofre, but cannot find any posts.

What luck have you had with direct marketing, buying mailing lists based on demographics or any such program?

Also, I just looked into Spotrunner and a 4 month campaign in my area would be $4-12K, and they do not have any good stock adds for tree care.


----------



## maxburton (Mar 31, 2007)

I once tried 1000 direct mails and got no calls.


----------



## John464 (Mar 31, 2007)

for how many homes does your price qoute include? I mail to 12,000 homes for 4 months at $4,000. It has worked well for us


----------



## lxt (Apr 1, 2007)

direct marketing,

the method I use is even more direct & in use right now for me!!!!

5000 door hangers & flyers = approx $375.00 professionally done!!

4 ready to graduate teenagers, 2 cars & maps of the targeted areas.

Ill spend maybe $1500.00, kids get work, meet and talk to customers, they have fun & people are surprised to see young adults takin interest in this line of work.

I have gotten since I started doing this 2yrs ago approx. 8% hire rate at $250-$300 average( some jobs more some less but this is the average). Ill let you guys do the math.

LXT......................................................


----------



## maxburton (Apr 1, 2007)

$250-$350 seems very low. What kind of work do you do?


----------



## lxt (Apr 2, 2007)

maxburton, did you read the part that said AVERAGE!!!!!!!! NO,

let me simplify: I get a job for $1200, another for $400, another for $200, another for $100(stump job) and so on, you take all the figures add them up, divide by the number of jobs and you get......drum roll........... = average dollar amount received.

PS. using the figures above average wage(income) would equal $475.00

I do very good work by the way, 45-50% repeat business yearly must be doin sumthin right.

LXT.........................................AHH WHATTA RUSH!!!


----------



## maxburton (Apr 2, 2007)

lxt, no need to get excited. I understood that you meant average, but the averages for me and the folks I know in the business are far higher. I was just wondering if you did some kind of special work that had a lower price tag. I haven't assumed anything about the quality of your work. I do a lot of removals, so my average is more like 1200, and I have a lot less repeat work because some of my customers have no trees left!


----------



## lxt (Apr 3, 2007)

maxburton,

sorry about that, I though you were bustin on my work quality. just being defensive I guess. me bad no offense takin!!!

be safe take care, LXT...................


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 4, 2007)

lxt said:


> ...using the figures above average wage(income) would equal $475.00



If we want to be sticklers, I think average gross revenue would be more better


----------



## lxt (Apr 4, 2007)

If that figure was my gross, YES ,that figure was based off the return from a particular marketing strategy, soooooo, ahh hell its all just money right? uncle sam is the true winner.


LXT...................


----------



## ponderosatree (Apr 5, 2007)

Rule of thumb is that you're response rate will be 0.01% (yes, less than 1%) so 5000 mailers will net 50 responses. Whether those 50 responses result in any work depends on many factors.

Additionally, ALWAYS offer an incentives for them to call you. Usually 10% off or something along those lines. Make sure the leads you're buying are quality, are targeting home owners and make sure your mailers look nice. I have seen a lot of mailers which look like crap.


----------

